# DTE Interrupt-able service question.



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi Gang,
I've got interrupt-able service for my central air at home. I've had it for years and is fine. However, at this point I don't know if there's a problem with it or not. About an hour and a half ago I got home and it was still a little warm outside and kind of stuffy in the house so I kicked it down a couple degrees and went about my business. After a while I noticed it wasn't getting any cooler. I went back to the stat and it was calling for cool but the compressor wasn't running. I immediately went out to look at the control box for the interrupt-able service. I was almost certain that when the power is on that there is a green LED lit that you can see through a small clear window in the cover and when the service goes into interrupt, that a red LED lights. At this point NEITHER LED is lit. I came right in to call DTE and ask but of course it was 6:25 and the business office closes at 6:00. 

I haven't done much other trouble shooting at this point until I find out if there's an issue with the interrupt-able service. Right now though it's cooler and drier outside so I just opened up the windows and turned the attic fan on. 

So basically the question is for those of you who have the interrupt-able service. Do you see any green or red LED's on your control box? Looking closely at the box I have, there ARE a couple small LED's but neither is lit.

Thanks for any input!

John


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Just get rid of it.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Well I've had interrupt-able service for years and this is the first time I've ever had a real problem with it. Normally it's not out long enough to make a big difference in the comfort level of the home. I just talked to DTE and there are green and red lights on the control unit. But the green only lights when they're testing it. (I knew I'd seen a green light before) And the red light is only lit when it's in interrupt. I pulled the disconnect and checked the fuses and they were good. I then checked for power and there is none. The wheel on the meter isn't turning at all and there's no power on any of the legs that the disconnect plugs in to. I called DTE repair and reported it. I described what I'd done to check it out and she said that it sounds like the meter is toast and that they'll send a tech to check it out. Luckily it's a beautiful night and just the attic fan on low and the house is plenty comfortable. To tell you the truth, I like having the windows open with some air moving as opposed to buttoning up the house and having the AC on. But when it gets into the eighties, the AC is running for sure. 

John


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

tinmarine said:


> Just get rid of it.


No that wouldn't be the smartest thing to do..
It's cheaper to have it
If you exceed your kilowatt usage per month, your charged a higher kilowatt per hour usage rate, 
when you have a separately metered unit as in an a/c or electric hot water tank, your charged a different rate and you'll actually pay less overall.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

sullyxlh said:


> No that wouldn't be the smartest thing to do..
> It's cheaper to have it
> If you exceed your kilowatt usage per month, your charged a higher kilowatt per hour usage rate,
> when you have a separately metered unit as in an a/c or electric hot water tank, your charged a different rate and you'll actually pay less overall.


Exactly!
I get a much better rate for my A/C usage with the interrupt-able service. It's well worth the short interruptions to get a better rate. It's never out for long enough for me to even notice the difference.

At this point I don't know if the problem is with the meter or the control unit but either way DTE should be here some time today to get it fixed.

John


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

WHEN I had mine it gave me problems and they would jack with the times they cut my A/C. At certain times it would be out MORE than it was on. Over all when I told them to cut it (I had to change the wiring) I was saving a whopping 5 bucks to have the interupt service.


----------

